# I've got a tip for those old AFX wheels...



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Sharpie now makes an metalic pen (you know Sharpie pens) I used to use them on HotWheel Sizzlers (gave up on those). The only problem I came across is if you attach silicone tires, you have to be careful because the silver will come off. Now I let these wheels dry for about 2 weeks but I guess they weren't dry yet.

Any ideas, the sharpie pen matches perfectly.

Thanks, Duke


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey Duke, did you try to clear coat the wheels after the "Sharpie" treatment ? What about a heat gun or hair dryer ?

Chet


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Be careful with clearcoat and Sharpies. I did a body once and used the black Sharpie to black out the windows, clearcoated it a day later and the Sharpie ink ran. :freak: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with roadner - same thing happened to me . 

Wes


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Chrome*

Hi All:

This does not solve the problem, but what I do is to either boil the rims in water or use a jewelry cleaner. Both methods take off the chrome and you have a clean surface to paint the rims any color you want. Some of the first
J/L T/J used black plastic for the rims. Used with the black tires and rims, I placed the purple Cuda on top and it looks great.

Jon


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can you load a pic of the Cuda?  rr


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*sharpie*

I have blacked windows on LL bodies with a Sharpie after repainting and then clearcoated them with Krylon crystal clear with no problems. Dont know about any thing other than black tho-


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

roadrner said:


> Be careful with clearcoat and Sharpies. I did a body once and used the black Sharpie to black out the windows, clearcoated it a day later and the Sharpie ink ran. :freak: rr


 
I was using Testor's Model Master, definitely too hot for Sharpie. rr


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Custom Cuda*

Hi 

Road Runner, I do not have my own digital camera, but I will get the picture of the Cuda. I always have trouble putting the picture on the thread.

Help

Thanks

Jon


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Maybe some thined out clear nail polish painted on with a brush? That should be durable and not smear the Sharpie ink, and give you a little bit of "chip-proofing" for the wheels.
Joe


----------

